# 67 GTO rusty project



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I talked to a guy near Montgomery AL this morning about a rusty 67 GTO that he claims is PHS verified an HO car. It's complete with incorrect engine. It is/has a 4 speed and only 2 options. Needs complete floor, trunk and needs lower quarters replaced. He's been watching BJ and thinks it's worth 8-10k as is or 12-15 with a correct block he has for it. If anyone is interested, I'll PM his phone #


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's that bad, then I think he has the decimal point in the wrong spot. 
Does he know a restoration to the level of those BJ cars would cost as much if not more then what the cars are selling for??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There's one here locally in Fresno, CA, : '67 4speed hardtop, rebilt mechanicals, no rust, runs and drives, "75% restored" (whatever that means) for 11 k obo. Phone is 559 572 1106. Sounds a lot easier than putting in floors!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> If it's that bad, then I think he has the decimal point in the wrong spot.
> Does he know a restoration to the level of those BJ cars would cost as much if not more then what the cars are selling for??





geeteeohguy said:


> There's one here locally in Fresno, CA, : '67 4speed hardtop, rebilt mechanicals, no rust, runs and drives, "75% restored" (whatever that means) for 11 k obo. Phone is 559 572 1106. Sounds a lot easier than putting in floors!


I kind of hinted that in today's economy that might not be realistic and his reply was that it isn't costing him anything to keep it until someone comes along with the cash.....
He started quoting the GTO's that sold for 75k. It seems he thinks that's what he has.

Yeah, if I was in the market with that much cash, I'd be on a plane to CA.


----------

